# Cherry Shrimp Turning White



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about them turning white. Never really heard of that happening. What are your water parameters and are you dosing anything? Meds, copper, etc? These could put a lot of toll and stress on them.


----------



## Sevamortner (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually have had some go "clear". I had a few babies find their way into my sump, when i noticed them i decided to leave them there as my dwarf gourami was culling the suckers pretty good. I let them grow for a few weeks and when I went to scoop them up I flicked on the light down there for the first time and was surprised to see they were not red at all but clear. It is my first time with shrimp, I thought it was likely because i don't keep a light on down there...?


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

under stress they lose color(get transparent) and regain it fast enaugh when feeling comfy. no idea on going actually white. or did you mean transparent?


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Stelt said:


> Hey all, I have 2 shrimp turning white, I have had them 4 and a half weeks. I have read they are going to die and to take them out and have also read they will be fine let them be. So I am asking here to see what experiences you all have had. And is there anything I can to do to prevent this from happening to the others? Thanks!


By white do you mean opaque or just loss of color???


----------



## harp (Oct 8, 2014)

The flesh or the shell?

Are they kind of milky throughout?

Or, for mostly males, do they look like a white insert is in their abdomen?


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

harp said:


> The flesh or the shell?
> 
> Are they kind of milky throughout?
> 
> Or, for mostly males, do they look like a white insert is in their abdomen?


 
They are milky throughout. At first I thought they were berrying but they its not by their swimlets just through the body. I have around 20 of them and it has only effected 2 so far. I do use root tabs, API plant food, and have diy Co2 set up. I dose every other day with the plant food. Thanks for the responces. They look fine and are still moving and eating so I am leaving them for now. I will try to get a pic when I get home.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Basically, milky indicates bacterial. This could affect other shrimps in tank. 
Clear, pale color is simply lack of pigment, due to genetics or stress.

What temperature is your tank?


----------



## Stelt (Feb 25, 2015)

35ppt said:


> Basically, milky indicates bacterial. This could affect other shrimps in tank.
> Clear, pale color is simply lack of pigment, due to genetics or stress.
> 
> What temperature is your tank?


Tank is around 76 f. Below are pics, 1st one is white, 2nd looks good, pics aren't that great and I just found a third...Any cure or should I remove the infected ones?

And how do I prevent this from happening to my others?

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree with 35 part per thousand (he's gotta be a salt water guy hehe) milky white* can* mean bacterial issues. One way to avoid those is keeping the water at a lower temperatures. I occasionally will see a shrimp that has a milky appearance, its not always a death sentence.


----------



## Leafy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, I also have a cherry shrimp affected by the 'white' problem... I just received some shrimp today in the mail, including the shrimp with the problem (so it's not because of my own water parameters). What should I do? Should I remove the shrimp and quarantine or leave it alone?


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

I would recommend removing them. I had the problem running rampant until I started culling the milky guys.
I also dosed kanaplex three times per the dosing instructions.
Some people use paraguard, but seachem won't verify if it is safe for inverts.
My problems appear to have stopped.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

toss those guys, thats a bacterial infection.


----------



## harp (Oct 8, 2014)

Leafy said:


> Hey, I also have a cherry shrimp affected by the 'white' problem... I just received some shrimp today in the mail, including the shrimp with the problem (so it's not because of my own water parameters). What should I do? Should I remove the shrimp and quarantine or leave it alone?


That looks like Okayama parasite. I would separate the affected ones.


----------

